# I wanna get my damn leopard gecko out!



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Yep, finally got a couple of the babys <3. Bought from this forum!

Took them home (hour an a half of traveling) thought i best leave them be for a couple of hours, went to get one out, but they are still a little nervous. One came up to me and then just 'ran' off. Guess i will have to wait a couple of days before attempting to get them out and stuff?

Love my new geckos <3.

I have named them.. 'Biggie Smalls' and 'Missy Eliot' (They are both female btw)


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals. IMO it would be best in the long term if you could leave them to settle in - without handling them - for a week or so. The sooner they feel safe in their new home the sooner they will start to eat and allow you to handle them without stress.


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

jools said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals. IMO it would be best in the long term if you could leave them to settle in - without handling them - for a week or so. The sooner they feel safe in their new home the sooner they will start to eat and allow you to handle them without stress.


Yeah. So you reckon i should just leave them a week or so? I was just worried they would become 'untame' if thats even a word lol. I bought them some meal worms and some hoppers today. Wasn't sure wether or not to try feed them? Thing is they have just been in there hide basicly all day, one is coming out every so often and having a little nosey, other one is just in her moss hide and havn't seen her at all, just didn't want to put afew hoppers in for them to not eat them. I could leave a little bowl of mealies in there for them?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Leave a bowl of mealies in certainly. You could try putting a couple of hoppers in then take them out later if they are not eaten. But TBH it is quite likely that they will not eat very much for a few days at least. 
You can't expect them to come out of their hides much yet - they are scared!!! And you can't expect them out of their hides much in the daytime anyway - they are nocturnal and come out at night.
They are more likely to become "untame" if you handle them too soon and scare them.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

How old are they? Leopard geckos are very skittish when small, but always settle down as they grow anyway, it doesnt matter whther you handle them or not when tiny.


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

They are 18 months (or there about).

They were absolutly fine when i handled them at his house. One of them is brave and comes out a bit and even on the bumpy way home, she still peeped out to see what was going on :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

As already suggested, i would leave them to settle in for at least a week or so, just put a bowl of mealies in for them and obvoiusly change water everyday. If they are 18months and were friendly at the pevious owner's house, im sure they will be fine once they have settled and most likely wont become 'untame' ( I can't of another way to put it either =/). 

Congrats on your new additions btw =D


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i agree with the above leave to settle


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on the Leos.

Yeah agree with the above too, they have just changed environments and it will al be newetc they just need time to settle in, say a week or so


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Well, changed the water and put some "gutloaded" mealies in there. Went to tesco and came back. Still hadn't touched the mealies, they are just now crawling round the cage >_> (is that ok?). Havn't really seen the "little" things since i have got them really .

Btw what sort of stuff can you feed the mealies, i heard apples and grapes, anything else which is good?


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Put the mealies in a bowl deep enough for them not to climb out.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep a deep bowl will keep the mealies in place. This will also make it easier for you to count them and see when your girls start eating.

Congradulations but please leave them at least until you know they are eating to handle them.


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Ahh kk cool. I just didn't know how "deep" as i though the geckos may not be able to get the food >_>.


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Nutorious said:


> Ahh kk cool. I just didn't know how "deep" as i though the geckos may not be able to get the food >_>.


You can buy bowls at your local reptile shop designed to put mealies in : victory:


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

I still havnt even seen them.. there mealies are still there.. infact the mealies look quite dead now! dont know how much water they drink but that hasn't seemed to go down. Hope they are ok :0.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you could start the handling process now i would assume...put your hand in the viv for 10mins, etcetc


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Well i just cleaned the floor out and moss hide. and when i moved one of the hides they were in they looked very scared . one didnt move, one moved around a bit and came as far as my hand and ran off. Whenever i touch them even in the slightest they 'jump'.


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Yaaaaaay!! Got them both out today <3. Happy now. One seemed to enjoy it more than the other. They still havn't ate anything yet though =/


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

i left my one for a good few days(Y)


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

When I got my leo Jeff he was a tiny wee thing about 3 inches long. Very nervous so I never actually took him out except to clean his viv for the first 6 months. What i would do though is put my hand in and keep it still. He would taste it and sometimes crawl over it but I never tried to grab him.Now 5 months later I put my hand in and he comes over straight onto my hand and either climbs up on my shoulder or stands on my hand and looks at me as if to say "come on then take me over to the couch bigman". 
What im trying to say is take your time and dont make sudden moves when taming your gecko. Yes you will have to take a couple of bites probably but when it realises your not food it will let go.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Braz said:


> When I got my leo Jeff he was a tiny wee thing about 3 inches long. Very nervous so I never actually took him out except to clean his viv for the first 6 months. What i would do though is put my hand in and keep it still. He would taste it and sometimes crawl over it but I never tried to grab him.Now 5 months later I put my hand in and he comes over straight onto my hand and either climbs up on my shoulder or stands on my hand and looks at me as if to say "come on then take me over to the couch bigman".
> *What im trying to say is take your time* and dont make sudden moves when taming your gecko. Yes you will have to take a couple of bites probably but when it realises your not food it will let go.


363 days is a long time though!!!


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe worded that wrong. I have been handling him regularly for the last 5 months but I was just pointing out the stage he is at now. He even lets my girlfriend lift him out.:devil: After all the effort I put in to get him to bite her. Still likes me the best though. At least he :censor: better had. Im the one who feeds and cleans him. Then she thinks she can just stroll in and do all the cuddly stuff. Typical woman.:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol.. i mean you've bumped a very old thread.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol how the dickens did that happen.:lol2: What a muppet.:blush:


----------

